# Alternatives to API Nitrate Test



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions for an alternative nitrate test for the API master kit version. I can't tell the difference between the oranges on the API test. I have been testing for several days in a row, and ammonia and nitrite are always zero. When I test the nitrate, I can't tell if it is 5ppm, 10ppm, or 20ppm. Water changes of 50% make no difference in my inability to discern the proper shade of orange.

I added seven 1" yellow labs in a 125 gallon, so I am changing some water ( about 20-25% ) every day to attempt to accelerate their growth. I am not really too concerned about the nitrate level with the water changes, but I welcome any suggestions on an easier to read test.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

There is three others that I know of which are different. Seachem's nitrate and nitrite kit. Then you have Elos Aqua nitrate kit and their nitrite kit separately. Then there is Saliferts nitrite test kit. All available through one source online. One of the larger names in suppliers is all I can say.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

I sometimes have the same problem with API, specially when cycling, or maybe I'm color blind? LOL

What I do sometimes is not only check the tube color...I also check it looking down open tube where it tends to be more
concentrated... I don't know if this is a good way to do it, but would like to hear from moderators if this is more accurate to do or not.?

Never heard of other brands mentioned...wonder if other members have given those a shot? :fish:

Good luck


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

*** used sera test kits in the past with great results


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

cich2it said:


> What I do sometimes is not only check the tube color...I also check it looking down open tube where it tends to be more
> concentrated... I don't know if this is a good way to do it, but would like to hear from moderators if this is more accurate to do or not.?


Yes, I have seen this recommendation for the GH & KH tests for API so I would also assume it applies to the other tests as well.

To the OP, it can be difficult for some people to tell the difference in colors for the Nitrate test but it probably isn't that important unless you are keeping fish that require a Nitrate level under 10 ppm.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have used Saliferts test kits before with great results and I am looking forward to trying out Seachem's testing kits as Seachem has always had great quality when it comes to their products.


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their replies. I like the API kit, so I think that I will just order one of Salifert or Sera nitrate only test kits to supplement the API. I usually don't need to test for ammonia and nitrite as often as nitrate. I find once a week to be fine for these tests unless I have added some new fish to the tank.

I'll give cich2it's method a try, as well. I think that I probably already use the supplier Brent hinted about.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

They most of the times have different color charts from what I have experienced so I don't think you can go wrong there.


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Are you describing the Saliferts test kit, Brent? If so I'll order one with my next purchase. Thanks!


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

My Saliferts kit is an oxygen test kit and the shades of pink that they use are easy to read. If you can find a Tetra test kit for nitrates or nitrites....whichever you are doing.....that would be good as I was having an accuracy problem when I was breaking in the tank and Tetra's color charts were very easy to read against the color of the test vial. Personally if it was me....I would order the Seachem test kit as it does both and to me Seachem is a very high quality company. In fact...I am going to order one as well. But getting back to Saliferts...I never had any issues dealing with their oxygen kit as well as their phosphates kit as well.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Getting back to your scenario. I would just order Saliferts test kit and be done with it. It cannot be that much different than their oxygen and phosphates kit and the color of the test water versus the color charts was easy to distinguish where you were. Just get a Saliferts kit and be done with it!


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, Brent. I will put one in my shopping cart.


----------

